
New Smartcard HSM Released with 4K RSA Support - jandeboevrie
https://www.smartcard-hsm.com//2019/03/15/4k_version_available.html
======
baud147258
Somewhere, a few programmer are cursing, knowing they will have to rewrite
their code to support bigger arrays

